# how to format the MBR?



## hutcruchi (Aug 7, 2005)

hi all!

i've been told that if i have some bad sectors (logical) and that my hard disk is defined as "BAD" disk so format the Master Boot Record will do the trick.

so can anyone explain me how do i do it? but plz slowly so i will understand =)

i already have a windows 98 original cd (boot cd)

but i don't know where and what command to write while im on DOS mode or i can do it through the CMD mode on win XP??

so plz help

thanks! =)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF:

I would strongly advise you go to your hard drive manufacturers website and download their hard drive diagnostic program / it that utility passes the test then it will be worth installing an OS on / otherwise your banging your head against a tree !!

dont hesitate to ask more questions 

regards

joe


----------



## hutcruchi (Aug 7, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks..

i just wanted to know how to format the MBR

can someone tell me?

and i didn't understood the thing about going with my head into a tree?

can you explain me that? (i'm not speaking english that well so plz be gentle =) )


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.diydatarecovery.nl/mbrtool.htm
fdisk /mbr


----------



## hutcruchi (Aug 7, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks... =)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Formatting the MBR will do nothing for bad sector indications, whether real or marked by mistake.


----------



## hutcruchi (Aug 7, 2005)

*so what to do?*

so jhon will can you tell me what will fix the bad sectors??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if they're software marked, the manufacturer's diagnostic will do a complete surface analysis and solve that problem. There is no way to fix real bad sectors. You can have the same manufacturer's diagnostic reassign them to spare sectors, but when sectors start going bad, it's normally time for a new drive.


----------



## hutcruchi (Aug 7, 2005)

*ok thanks!*

ok thanks =)!


----------



## devin624 (Jun 13, 2005)

to repair bad sector, first determine the bad sector is phisical or logical, some bad sector can repair using the MHDD, HDDREG, or using the powerful hdd repair tools PC3000, HRT and Salvation Seagate Firmware Repairer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, you can't "repair" truly bad sectors, because they're "bad"! :grin: You can remap them, but that's not the same thing. In my experience, when an IDE drive starts developing bad sectors, it's not long before it's curtains for the drive.


----------

